# Awesome Halloween Prank Videos



## reno (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

just found an amzing Halloween Prank Video on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz6v80OXx2whttp://
Do you know similar Halloween Prank Videos?
Please post them here!


----------

